# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Rovers Return

## Gary R

well iam in a happy mood with england wining today  :Big Grin:  
and with us playing Portugal next saturday and half there team on a yellow card  :Big Grin:  will be a good game

Regards Gary.

----------


## Nemo

will be an Exxxxcelent game  :lol:

----------


## Wee Gordon

i hate ronaldo 
ronaldo is a cheat

www.ihateronaldo.com

----------


## hacker999

now now wee, no need to hate ronaldo Imao....

----------


## Wee Gordon

he is a cheat and he dives

----------

